# I need some new workout music



## noobmuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

Ok guys. I'm updating my iPhone. What should go into my gym mix playlist?


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 11, 2012)

depends, what kind of music do you like/listen to?  if you like the hevier stuff then a group i've been really digging lately that get me through some intense workouts is a group called "Amon Amarth"


----------



## Hurt (Jun 11, 2012)

Herm likes Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 11, 2012)

Some slipknot, mudvayne, mushroomhead, pantera, killswitch engaged, avenged sevenfold should get u going.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 11, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Herm likes Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus



shit Miley Cirus "party in the usa" fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hollywood undead, Attack Attack are what I rock at the gym right now.... Party in the USA is the SHIT!!!


----------



## DF (Jun 11, 2012)

The song Monster from Skillet is the balls to workout with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mjlM_RnsVE


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 11, 2012)

Hell yeah! Great suggestions guys! I like all types of music as long as it gets me hype in the gym. Lil-Wayne featuring Eminem - No Love is great from the rap side. System of a down is my choice for harder rock. I was just looking to maybe expand my taste.


----------



## HH (Jun 11, 2012)

^^^ and some n.o. explode


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 11, 2012)

Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Hollywood undead, Attack Attack are what I rock at the gym right now.... Party in the USA is the SHIT!!!


Really attack attack?  I thought I was the only one in the world that liked them. Their lead singer is in a band called of mice and man. Bad ass.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 12, 2012)

dam I gotta stop looking at these music threads i feel like such a pussy , no 311 , slightly stupid?, mumford and sons? ok ill stop now lol you should hear what I run to if you think thats bad I might get banned for my club music cardio mix


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

Look up lamb of god, ashes of the wake cd.  or hate breed, supremacy cd.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> dam I gotta stop looking at these music threads i feel like such a pussy , no 311 , slightly stupid?, mumford and sons? ok ill stop now lol you should hear what I run to if you think thats bad I might get banned for my club music cardio mix




Hey brotha I like that music too, a lot actually, just not when I am throwing iron


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2012)

Put some Rick Ross in that playlist


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Figures you'd say that!! Lol.  I'd rather hear two chainz or meek mill.


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2012)

Herm u went deep player! =D>


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Just saw them in concert a few weeks ago with Drake. It was good shit


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2012)

Anal Cunt will get you fired up


----------



## conan (Jun 12, 2012)

If you like the killswitch \ Haste the day type stuff you will love War of Ages.  Awesome band!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2012)

old school gnr


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

conan said:


> If you like the killswitch \ Haste the day type stuff you will love War of Ages.  Awesome band!




You know these are all Christian metal right?!? I like them all, but a lot of people do not know that. You could add Demon hunter, as I lay dying, august burns red, devil wears Prada...


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anal Cunt will get you fired up



OHHHHHHHHHHHH fucking POB!!!  love me some A.C.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (Jun 12, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Herm likes Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus



You forgot carly rae jepsen


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 12, 2012)

no workout without Backstreet boys....


----------



## JOMO (Jun 12, 2012)

Nothing still gets me pumped like the old Lil Jon Songs and Three Six Mafia.A friend of mine still busts my balls about it today. But I do listen to everything. 

Try some Rick Ross(Rich forever) mixtape, Fabolous (Death comes in three's) mixtape, Eminem, Bullet for my Valentine, Jedi Mind Tricks, DMX, Rob Zombie,SOAD. I can just list artists for a while but hope it gives you some new stuff to listen too.


----------



## HH (Jun 12, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Nothing still gets me pumped like the old Lil Jon Songs and Three Six Mafia.A friend of mine still busts my balls about it today. But I do listen to everything.
> 
> Try some Rick Ross(Rich forever) mixtape, Fabolous (Death comes in three's) mixtape, Eminem, Bullet for my Valentine, Jedi Mind Tricks, DMX, Rob Zombie,SOAD. I can just list artists for a while but hope it gives you some new stuff to listen too.



Rich Forever mixtape is great


----------



## JOMO (Jun 12, 2012)

HH said:


> Rich Forever mixtape is great



MA MA MA MA MAAAYBACH MUSIC!! Haha, yeah man. Holy Ghost and Triple Beam Dreams makes me want to tear a buidling down like Super Shredder!!


----------



## HH (Jun 12, 2012)

JOMO said:


> MA MA MA MA MAAAYBACH MUSIC!! Haha, yeah man. Holy Ghost and Triple Beam Dreams makes me want to tear a buidling down like Super Shredder!!




Makes me want to start home brew with a fork!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> You know these are all Christian metal right?!? I like them all, but a lot of people do not know that. You could add Demon hunter, as I lay dying, august burns red, devil wears Prada...


love them.all!!!  Haste the days good.  Memphis may fire, Jamies elsewhere, woe is me, old atreyu, the allmighty affliction, we came as Romans, miss may I, there all great as well.


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 12, 2012)

HH said:


> ^^^ and some n.o. explode



Really?! Really HH?! Did you really take it there?! lol


----------



## Bevo (Jun 13, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Look up lamb of god, ashes of the wake cd.  or hate breed, supremacy cd.


Fuck yea! Lamb of God


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 13, 2012)

Outkast, Devildriver, Incubus (Fungus among us, Make Yourself), Young Jeezy, Common , Lamb Of god (Wrath, Ashes of the Wake) Jimmy Wayne.  I like a bit of variety. And a bit of techno/trance for cardio.


----------



## MTgirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Was listening to my headphones last night doing legs and had it on random. Forgot I had  Marilyn Manson's remake of "I put a spell on you".  It was awesome!  Also like Manson's "This is the new shit".


----------



## italian1 (Jun 18, 2012)

You have to download Pandora on that I phone then just search your fav groups and they play a bunch of other shit like the one you picked.  I have Drowning Pool, Mudvayne, Metallica, etc.  Drowning Pool station is my go to.


----------



## conan (Jun 18, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> You know these are all Christian metal right?!? I like them all, but a lot of people do not know that. You could add Demon hunter, as I lay dying, august burns red, devil wears Prada...



Yeah, I knew, but I dont hold it against them.   Good music is good music regardless of their faith.  All that remains is another on you may like.


----------



## HH (Sep 29, 2012)

A$AP Mob gets me going in the gym


----------



## JOMO (Sep 30, 2012)

HH said:


> A$AP Mob gets me going in the gym



Never really got into them. Didn't even know he was from harlem, and I am an east coast all day guy. Even though A$AP is with my girl iggy azalea.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 30, 2012)

Here you go.


----------



## BigFella (Sep 30, 2012)

No discussion required, really: theofficialrocksolid.com


----------



## ccpro (Sep 30, 2012)

Wham's "Jitterbug" always gets me moving!!!!


----------

